# Pouring 4" slab on top of membrane



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I'm working on a flat roof garage. Turning it into an outdoor kitchen. The structure is concrete.

We will be redoing the roof membrane before adding the steel stud cabinet construction for the built-in BBQ and such.

To build these cabinets, we were planning on pouring a 4" slab to level out the surface and to have an anchoring point for the steel stud.

One roofing contractor suggested that I pour the new slab on top of the membrane. He suggested this would limit the amount of seams and that the membrane was meant to take this kind of application. 

I don't feel so confident about it.

Any suggestions...
Thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

What kind of membrane? 

We have done 60 mil EPDM on a number of homes where the builder has poured a slab over the top. 

Limit the seams and double check everything before the pour and there is no problems.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------

